# This is what I had to deal with yesterday.



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

The icy conditions were interesting to say the least. It sure was fun trying to get to my accounts. I would dare to say it was the worst ice I have ever drove on. It was raining too so most of the ice was as smooth as glass.

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21966101/index.html

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21966101/index.html

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21966101/index.html


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Yaah thats when ya wonder, what the heck am I doing


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Ignore the links in the first post. Something didn't copy and paste right from their site. Lets try this again.

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21956959/

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21954261/

http://www.wpxi.com/video/21954266/


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

we had some icing here but nothing like that


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

We had one similar to that last year & I had to salt my way to my sons daycare since I slid past the entrance both ways. There is no worse feeling that a person can have of that sliding on ice.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I second that. Losing control on ice like that and seeing something your gonna hit coming at you is gut wrenching.


----------



## jomofo (Apr 26, 2008)

Hard to believe you guys don't just stay home for that sort of thing... Servicing a salting contract would be one thing, but daycare? You wouldn't catch my kid going anywhere in that sort of ridiculousness.


----------



## Heimy (Oct 17, 2008)

they where some of the worst roads i have been on made you pucker a couple of times


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Yeah thats for sure. I was doing 15mph on route 422 and I was sliding around even with studded tires. I was one of 4 people I saw driving on 422. All the rest were pulled over, wrecked, or in a ditch. I had to salt a hill on a public secondary road just to make it up. It was nuts to say least.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

That was some nasty ice we had here. It came in around 7:00am. I waited until 10:30am before I went out to salt. I wasn't going to smash up my truck. There was a 22 year old girl who died here because of that ice.


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Last year we had one of those. I ran up the rd and grabbed my kid out of school on the way to salt a property. Most buses got kids home at 11:30pm that night.


----------

